# Staining a gun stock



## Cobra1379 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am trying to stain a gun stock but it is making blotchy areas of light and dark. I believe it is birch. I sanded down to clean wood and I'm using minwax walnut stain. Any ideas??


----------



## airscopes (Jan 21, 2011)

Are these natural variations in the wood? I have been looking for ways to ACCENTUATE those variations... Do you not like the wood? Do you feel it is the staining that is making the blotches (ie., the process of staining is not going evenly)?


----------



## Cobra1379 (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess they are varitions in the wood, more pores? The stock had an even stain to it though before I ended up with it. The guy I got it from sanded it down to stain it but never did. I believe I am applying the stain correctly just some parts of the stock seem so suck it up and others it just seems to lay on top. I'm attaching a few pics of what I've ended up with after two coats.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Cobra1379 said:


> I am trying to stain a gun stock but it is making blotchy areas of light and dark. I believe it is birch. I sanded down to clean wood and I'm using minwax walnut stain. Any ideas??


Get this blotch control MFD by charles neil . It will take care of the problum. I use it and you will not be with out it. It will make the wood look like it should . Watch this video on blotch control. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#p/u/16/IfCYMdrP8rM


----------



## Cobra1379 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats exactly what I was looking for Thanks!!

Now how do I get the stain off that I put on? I would hate to sand it away. Will paint stripper take it off or maybe bleach it out??


----------

